# I have arrived the misadventures have started



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK OK 

I had a rocky start, Thomson had no record of my excess baggage however I had all the emails so that was sorted...on a plus point the plane was empty so I had 3 seats to myself took a sleeping tablet and slept 4 hours of the journey however woke up covered in drool.

Sharm el Sheikh airport - had a bit of wobbly when the guy tried to charge me £30 for entry visa told him I would go to the tourist police and he gave me £20 back...I had a treat however as on the way out some guy asked to go through my luggage he picked the one in the middle and rummaged through and let me go he never commented on the interesting things in there however 

Apartment really nice and the control room very speedy and sorted out my internet however there are wires coming out the wall under the door welcome to Egypt and now there is a giant flying creature in here 

It's dark so don't know my way around however I managed to find some porridge n't oats in the apartment and a bottle of beer that I will have to replace I can't however figure out how the cooker works or the patio door locks 

So far misadventure rating 7/10 not too bad :eyebrows:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

What's with the giant flying thingy?!?!? 

I'm glad you and teddy made it safely to Sharm! ::clap2: 
Check the expiry date in your oats and beer.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Seems rather smooth!!
Well done


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad its gone well for you, keep us informed of your adventures.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well so far no more misadventures settled in and it looks like the area is VERY deathly quiet so it will be just me and my giant zippy doll who travels everywhere with me..chance of females here is GRIM, my room looks right on the pool and so far the talent has looked more like off crime watch than babe watch however as the days go on they might start looking more and more attactive esp after some Jagermeister and Red Bull, but it's early days there might be some hotties somewhere

I spent about an hour this morning ironing my best pulling shirt with hipster jeans only to step on the cuff link and break it only to go shopping and again NOBODY just tourists 

I did manage however to put some blue LED Christmas lights on my groundfloor balcony they will look nice later I will get a photo up


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well so far no more misadventures settled in and it looks like the area is VERY deathly quiet so it will be just me and my giant zippy doll who travels everywhere with me..chance of females here is GRIM, my room looks right on the pool and so far the talent has looked more like off crime watch than babe watch however as the days go on they might start looking more and more attactive esp after some Jagermeister and Red Bull, but it's early days there might be some hotties somewhere
> 
> I spent about an hour this morning ironing my best pulling shirt with hipster jeans only to step on the cuff link and break it only to go shopping and again NOBODY just tourists
> 
> I did manage however to put some blue LED Christmas lights on my groundfloor balcony they will look nice later I will get a photo up


Well pleased to hear that you arrived ok.....BUT......apart from going out looking for some hot totty what else do you have planned now you are there


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Well pleased to hear that you arrived ok.....BUT......apart from going out looking for some hot totty what else do you have planned now you are there


Well I am working still employed by my UK firm via VPN and my fitness business keeps me employed full time so time in the day for nothing.

So I am now sending my orders over to my UK to UK team and then getting ready to go out; I have a lovely light grey Armani suit and some Ben Sherman dress shoes to go with them 

I also have my (fake) Rolex watch as I am not stupid to waste £3K on a watch and lots of bling and will spray on some Calvin Klein Obession (golden oldie) and see what my best chat up lines bring me 

...probably laughter and a black eye


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well I am working still employed by my UK firm via VPN and my fitness business keeps me employed full time so time in the day for nothing.
> 
> So I am now sending my orders over to my UK to UK team and then getting ready to go out; I have a lovely light grey Armani suit and some Ben Sherman dress shoes to go with them
> 
> ...


So then good hunting and hope you get lots of laughs without the blackeye but think the Armani suit and Ben Sherman shoes will be a bit out if place there


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Horus said:


> Well I am working still employed by my UK firm via VPN and my fitness business keeps me employed full time so time in the day for nothing.
> 
> So I am now sending my orders over to my UK to UK team and then getting ready to go out; I have a lovely light grey Armani suit and some Ben Sherman dress shoes to go with them
> 
> ...


Dressed like that you will pick up some nice boys


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Dressed like that you will pick up some nice boys


do you know - that was my first thought too................


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> do you know - that was my first thought too................


hehe


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Dressed like that you will pick up some nice boys


hihihihihi! We have a name for guys who dress like that in the US.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Horus said:


> Well so far no more misadventures settled in and it looks like the area is VERY deathly quiet so it will be just me and my giant zippy doll who travels everywhere with me..chance of females here is GRIM, my room looks right on the pool and so far the talent has looked more like off crime watch than babe watch however as the days go on they might start looking more and more attactive esp after some Jagermeister and Red Bull, but it's early days there might be some hotties somewhere
> 
> I spent about an hour this morning ironing my best pulling shirt with hipster jeans only to step on the cuff link and break it only to go shopping and again NOBODY just tourists
> 
> I did manage however to put some blue LED Christmas lights on my groundfloor balcony they will look nice later I will get a photo up


Have you ever thought of taking up writing? I think you would be very good at it.:clap2:


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

When i arrived in Sharm, we took a coach from the coach staition to Cairo. Haha we didnt know anyone here except a few women and boy was it tough. The coach broke down in some deserted area some KM away from cairo on suez road and the dude just took out our suitcases and placed them on the road. We didnt understand anything the driver was saying and it was such a scary experience as everyone was getting their own ride to Cairo and we were just sitting down while the coach man was packing up to go home in a micro. Ultimately we asked for someones mobile to call some random taxi service off directory and they picked us up.....Ohhh and i got ripped the second day after arriving, needed to use the internet and didnt know anything, any providers etc and asked a random taxi driver for an internet cafe.....He took us to city center, then city stars then we couldnt find anything and another taxi driver took us all the way from Mesaken Sheraton to Aim Chams and charged us 100 junayn for an internet cafe!!!!! This makes my blood boil...........


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Fatima said:


> When i arrived in Sharm, we took a coach from the coach staition to Cairo. Haha we didnt know anyone here except a few women and boy was it tough. The coach broke down in some deserted area some KM away from cairo on suez road and the dude just took out our suitcases and placed them on the road. We didnt understand anything the driver was saying and it was such a scary experience as everyone was getting their own ride to Cairo and we were just sitting down while the coach man was packing up to go home in a micro. Ultimately we asked for someones mobile to call some random taxi service off directory and they picked us up.....Ohhh and i got ripped the second day after arriving, needed to use the internet and didnt know anything, any providers etc and asked a random taxi driver for an internet cafe.....He took us to city center, then city stars then we couldnt find anything and another taxi driver took us all the way from Mesaken Sheraton to Aim Chams and charged us 100 junayn for an internet cafe!!!!! This makes my blood boil...........


Oh my goodness hope it got better from then on,these things though making you want to pull your hair out and scream at the time, will give you lots of good stories later on when you leave!! Bat


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

_*Tries to sound local*_ *Welcome to Egypt!*

If I of saved a pound everytime I have heard that line over the past few years, I'd be rich! All of us on this forum would be!

But seriously Horus Welcome to Egypt! lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> So then good hunting and hope you get lots of laughs without the blackeye but think the Armani suit and Ben Sherman shoes will be a bit out if place there


ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!

Went out into Nabq WHAT a DISASTER 

Strolled into the St. George in my suit looking for totty and got some strange looks everyone casual Three Crowns went equally dire and everywhere else DEAD 

So I went into the Metro looking for alcohol and I found something 2% I am back now and onto Plan 2 to dress casual.

So off with the suit and on with the D&G Hipsters and smart slim fit shirt and plenty of bling so it's D&G dahhhlings all the way

If that does not work plan 3 tomorrow NAAMA BAY Hard Rock Cafe'

So much for my misadventures today


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Horus said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!
> 
> Went out into Nabq WHAT a DISASTER
> 
> ...


Maybe your get more luck on Thursday night since that's weekend here. Plus maybe many staying indoors due to the protests!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well Naama tomorrow bet that will go down a treat...not

My first night out in years and I end up in the metro buying 2 cans of fanta, a small bottle of baby oil, a box of tissues and a chocolate bar.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well Naama tomorrow bet that will go down a treat...not
> 
> My first night out in years and I end up in the metro buying 2 cans of fanta, a small bottle of baby oil, a box of tissues and a chocolate bar.


Domesticated your not!!


----------

